#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Firmware ONT HUAWEI EchoLife HS8546V5

## phalvesmuniz

Bom dia, estou com o seguinte cenário:
Adquirimos algumas peças do modelo ECHOLIFE EG8145V5. Elas não estavam passando menos de 60 megas na rede 5G.Li em alguns tutoriais ate mesmo aqui na Underlinux que o provável problema pode ser o firmware. Ate então tudo ok.
Baixei o programa ONT da HUAWEI para atualizar a minha peça. Baixei uma atualização e quando passei na peça, ela simplesmente perdeu a gerencia. Fica somente com os leds Power, LOS/PON e LAN quando está conectado. Ela continua pingando normalmente. Na OLT ela ainda aparece para ser provisionada. Aparentemente perdeu somente o acesso via WEB. Ja aconteceu com vocês? se sim, podem me dar uma luz?


OBS: Não consigo acessar via TELNET pois não tenho o usuário e senha Testei todos esses abaixo:

User: Epadmin
Password: adminEP

User: Epuser
Password: userEp

User: root
Password: admin

User: root
Password: adminHW

User: telecomadmin
Password: admintelecom

----------

